# Stomach Virus going around



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Last week BG started with runny poo. It had a lot of mucus and was a tad yellow in parts. We were not sure what it could be at first with the Running of the Chis Saturday (did she eat something that messed her tummy up), the baby rabbits on Sunday (she was playing in the nest after the babies were removed), the construction at our house etc. 

Well on Thursday I called my vet. She had no other symptoms (hydrated, no fever, pretty pink gums, eating drinking etc) My vet was out of town due to a family situation and if I took her in the other Vet would probably give her an antibiotic. She has never had an antibiotic so I am scared if she would have a reaction. Our Vet is holistic. They did tell me there is a virus going around and if she gets dehydrated or if I see blood in her poo to bring her in right away. Do not call just come in.

Thankfully the pumpkin, probiotic, and Olive Leaf (kills viruses so we started adding this Thursday when we found out it could be a virus) worked! She slowly had less and less and by Saturday night she was almost 100% better. Sonny started to show signs he might be starting with it so I gave him the same stuff and it never hit him full blown. 

Also for Stella and Tracey- The only thing they would eat was raw beef with a tad primal mixed in and I added a little organic no salt beef broth and water to keep up hydration. They are normally chicken is top priority but all they wanted was BEEF. Maybe their little bodies need it. 

So keep an eye out on your babies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she's getting better (not nice )


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So glad everyone's doing better. What probiotic and Olive Leaf do you use? Seems like this stomach virus is going around the US in waves and doesn't want to leave. Lol Glad you didn't give the antibiotics.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Animal Essentials Apawthecary Olive Leaf or their OL-Immune is good and similar too

I also used Wholistic Pet Acidophilus 

yeah it was crazy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> I use Animal Essentials Apawthecary Olive Leaf or their OL-Immune is good and similar too
> 
> I also used Wholistic Pet Acidophilus
> 
> yeah it was crazy


Oh, ok. I got the OL-Immune when you told me about it months ago. I didn't realize it works the same as the Olive Leaf. I'm going to check into the Acidophilus. Animals sure can drive us crazy, but we love them so much!! Lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I had Olive leaf on hand but out of OL-immune. They are very similar in what they do


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww, I so sorry to hear BG has been ill.  Also, that Sonny has been under the weather as well. It's no fun when our little ones aren't well. So glad though you were able to help her with natural means. That's fantatic!! Lulu sends ((((hugs)))) to BG and Sonny and get well wishes!!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wishing a speedy recovery to BG and Sonny. And thanks for making us aware of this virus. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP I honestly thought at first they ate something that did not agree with them or got into something. Remember that Saturday was the Running of the Chis, Sunday was the baby bunny crisis (they were both messing with the nest after the babies were gone and Sonny had a baby in his mouth), and the construction going on at the house etc. This all started the Monday after. 

I was starting to get nervous by Thursday even though no other signs of illness because anything they got into should have been out of their system. Being an ex vet tech I know what to look for and look at. When I called my Vet is when I found out there is a virus going around and with over 100 dogs at the event Saturday they probably caught it there. It lasted until Saturday. It was little bits the first couple days then it got bad then it got lighter again. 

With my regular holistic Vet out of the office and knowing she would have to see a regular vet in the same practice (all are good but I like mine) I was scared what if she has a reaction to the antibiotic they might give her as she has never had one. that might compound the issue. Also antibiotics do not kill a virus if she does truly have one. I am just glad she is back to feeling better and all is well. I just wanted y'all to be aware this is going around and what to look for and what helped BG. 

Remember though every dog is different my two responded well with the pumpkin probiotic etc but other might need more.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Olive leaf ....must add that to my arsenal! thanks


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> Olive leaf ....must add that to my arsenal! thanks


I keep it on hand at all times as it stops Huly's herpes virus and it got rid of Sadie's 5 fatty cyst. It or Ol-Immune are awesome to keep on hand


----------



## Shay (May 11, 2014)

Hugs to you and your baby. Glad she is better as well. Or at least getting there.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Shay said:


> Hugs to you and your baby. Glad she is better as well. Or at least getting there.


Thanks! She is 100% better


----------

